# Follow Up To Adolecent Pigeon Problem



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I am totally upset and confused!!! (PLEASE READ PHIL'S COMMENTS ON MY PREVIOUS THREAD)

Phil's response to me was that I am depriving my pigeon of his needs. He advised that I should give him to a rehabber to have him released.

All of the previous advice I have been given was not to release him and to keep him. 

HE ONLY HAS ONE EYE - You all agreed that he wouldn't stand much of a chance out on his own.

I keep him out of his cage as much as possible. But when I have to leave the house or can not keep an eye on him I must return him to his cage as I have 2 dogs in the house.

I love this little bird and want to do what's best for him. 

Is it really possible for me to keep him as a pet or not?????


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Phil must not have realized that the bird only has one eye. He cannot be released...period...final! You can keep him as a pet. Many of us have pet pigeons that are of feral heritage.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

lwerden said:


> I am totally upset and confused!!! (PLEASE READ PHIL'S COMMENTS ON MY PREVIOUS THREAD)
> 
> Phil's response to me was that I am depriving my pigeon of his needs. He advised that I should give him to a rehabber to have him released.
> 
> ...




Sorry, there was no mention of the Pigeon having one eye.

And there were no mention of any Dogs or other extenuating circumstances, either.

All you had mentioned, was the conspicuous and anxious "pacing" of a Caged Animal.


Anyway, you are in good hands with all the others here who know all the details of your drama.

Sorry, I did not know all the details, and was only going by what you had said in the actual Thread I replied in.



Best wishes...


Phil
l v


----------

